# 22 low test - TRT - Could diet fix issue?



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Got tested and I have low test 6-8 and normal is 10-30

Endorcrineolgist is doing more tests, then seems to be hinting at TRT but being 22 I dont really fancy that.

Im wondering if my high protein moderate carb/fat diet could be lowering my test? average macros

250g pro

300g cho

60g fat

Thinking of increasing fat intake to 80g, lowering protein to 180g and carbs to 360g

Read some articles suggesting high protein can lower test, and that a 2:1 ratio can aid test (carb/protein)

I know there could be a lot of other things effecting my test, but I thought that could be one, alsongside inflamation (train high instensity high volume, probs overtraining at times) or adrenal fatigue?

Id rather find the problem than mask it with TRT as i dont drink and eat healthy i doubt theres anything underlying seriously...

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## IAIN1978 (Sep 13, 2010)

I would follow up with more tests, FH FSH Estrogen.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well you need more tests done to find out if it's primary or secondary..(Is it your balls or is it your brain not sending any signal to the balls)

Only then will you be able to try and find the best solution.

Have never heard of high protein causing low Test.. highly doubt it can have an effect to the extend of your T-levels. Yours is well below the average range for someone that young. There has to be some other problem..


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Pituitary adenoma possiblely get an MRI


----------

